# Purifying raws



## Collinb (Nov 6, 2013)

Anyone here purify raws through recrystallization?  I want to do it soon and just wondering who has done it if anyone and what was your yield from crude to final product?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 6, 2013)

Good question Collin there is a  lot a crap out in some stores..


----------



## Collinb (Nov 7, 2013)

I want to test a method out and see how it runs.

Really all you would need is a vacuum pump/hand pump with a simple filter top, some methanol, powder and distilled water.  Should be able to purify and get a higher yield of pure product but less amount.

Then do a melting point test to verify the product.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 7, 2013)

Collinb said:


> I want to test a method out and see how it runs.
> 
> Really all you would need is a vacuum pump/hand pump with a simple filter top, some methanol, powder and distilled water.  Should be able to purify and get a higher yield of pure product but less amount.
> 
> Then do a melting point test to verify the product.



What's the water for, to float off crap? You maybe on to something ..


----------



## Humana (Nov 7, 2013)

Hey guys this caught my eye when I saw the title.  The method you speak of is what we use to do with test pellets...right?  I don't know if you'd lost a lot, maybe, but the pellets had fillers and such to hold together and that is basically what was lost.  Maybe try a small amount first and see.  Good luck


----------



## Collinb (Nov 7, 2013)

Humana said:


> Hey guys this caught my eye when I saw the title.  The method you speak of is what we use to do with test pellets...right?  I don't know if you'd lost a lot, maybe, but the pellets had fillers and such to hold together and that is basically what was lost.  Maybe try a small amount first and see.  Good luck



Yes its the same process I believe


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 8, 2013)

U mean the finaplex  h implant tren pellets? Those melted with ba i think and called the magic solution or something.. or u talkin 
Synovex implants and acid is used or something.. im confused collin..lol


----------



## joshck (Nov 8, 2013)

Yeah cause I know with fina pellets u can make white powder from a process


----------



## Collinb (Nov 8, 2013)

Im talking about taking raw powder, and purifying it to 100% or closer to 100% pure rather than 96-98% pure.

Not taking pellets and dissolving them.  Similar process but a little different just basic organic chem.  These are sex hormones we are dealing with and organic molecules.  You can purify the powders through water, methanol and recrystallization to get a higher purity of product, may lose a little but you know its pure.


----------



## basskiller (Nov 8, 2013)

yes I have..  a few years back I got a few from a guy that I had never used before and after converting to oil.. I would see particles floating in it.. 

 so I took the rest and using methanol and cold water.. recrystallized it.. 
 turned out pretty good.. but suffice to say, never used the guy again .. who the hell wants to have to add that process in order to get good gear


----------



## Collinb (Nov 8, 2013)

Hahahaha, thats kinda funny but yeah I wanted to just try it to see how it turned out and also check and see purity of raws based off yield after purifying.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 8, 2013)

Yeah I got a bad sack . Pm me how 2.. thks


----------

